# there's always next year



## Pat_Garner (Mar 30, 2003)

With McDyess coming back, I feel the Knicks are a legitimate contender for the 6th to 8th seed in the playoffs. Lets just hope Chris Kaman slips to our draft spot. He's the only legitimate center in the draft. Any thoughts?


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

scott layden might just trade the pick away in a package for another 'super-star' who would fail to deliver, and we'll all be disappointed again


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

The thought of Mcdyess and Kaman joining Kurt Thomas in the frontcourt along with Vujanic in the backcourt and perhaps Allan Houston playing at the level he did this season next season should give us some hope.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

i swear to god i'll go nuts if Layden trades that pick. we need a big man desperatley and likely where we pick Chris Kaman the 2nd best big man in the draft behind Millicic or whatever his name is. i want Kaman i think he could so a lot of things to help us out


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I was impressed from what I saw from Kaman. He is big, with good foot work, a soft touch and he rebounds the ball well.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> I was impressed from what I saw from Kaman. He is big, with good foot work, a soft touch and he rebounds the ball well.


which is what we need here. we can't contend with someone 6-9 as our center because Thomas is no Ben Wallace


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Kaman would be great, but I think it is unlikely that we would get him. All the mock drafts that show us getting him have guys like Okafur and Ford in them, who probably won't be their. I'll keep my fingers crossed, but this is looking like there isn't going to be much in this draft unless you actually win the lottery.

But even just adding in Mcdyess and Vujanic would give some hope for next season.


----------



## Pat_Garner (Mar 30, 2003)

good point about the mock drafts having Ford and Okafor in them. I don't know why, but I wasn't even thinking of that.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

i think Ford is gonna go but Okafor says he is gonna stay. i still think we have a shot at Kaman but really all i'm looking for is someone taller than Kurt Thomas


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Kaman? I want a new Ewing not a skinny Smits! There's no next season with Laden. Let's just hope the East stays so bad.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

Let Me just say Scott Layden Isn't a good judge of talent, He always drafted in the second round for a team that was good.

What We Really Need Is A young Star at the Pg or SF position,via trade..... I'd draft a center with the 31st pick


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

If the Knicks do not trade any picks and draft 9, 31, 38 I think they should go:

#9- Sophocles
#31- C. Villanueva
#38- C. Marcus or Jason Keep

The Knicks need a youth movement, 2 18 yr olds could be the future of the franchise. Sophocles, is probably 6'9" 265. I think that he has to have a great upside. Every article I have read on him mentions "explosiveness." If there is an explosive kid that is 17 years old, 6'9" 265, you can't pass on him. Villanueva, is the Lamar Odom prototype. He is a 6'10" sf that is smooth. I have seen him in person and he does lack intensity. If he shows a glimpse of intensity during pre-draft workouts draft him if he is still on the board at #31. With the #38 pick draft as big as possible. Marcus and Keep are two space eaters. Marcus has a bad history of injuries so he is probably Layden's man.<-- just kidding. But Keep has an NBA body, plus he is aggressive. He is undersized for the center position at 6'10", but his body could make him a valuable back up.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

sophocles will be ready to play within 3 or 4 years


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

My Point Exactly, Theres Talent Out there even in the 2nd round You Just Have To Have The Eye To Find It. This Year We have 31 & 38 which are better Than a late first rounder because if they are busts you can just cut them.

Hate To Bring Up old stuff but...Why would Layden trade garbage for garbage when Amare Stoudemire was still available...No one knew that he would make the immediate impaq that he has but You Have to take a chance. because that move kept them at the same mediocre level they were in in the 01-02 season


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Fordy, you realize that Vujanic isn't coming to American next year, right? He accepted an offer with Real Madrid, there was a thread about it a while ago.

McDyess won't be 100%, and I'm going to go with my gut instinct and say that Layden sucks this draft up hard. The Knicks might fight for a playoff spot if they put it all together, but I have a feeling it's going to be more like this year reborn.

I don't want this to happen, but it just seems like the way things have gone for the Knicks.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

just get Kaman or someone 7 ft or close that WILL play in 03-04 then Layden can screw up the other picks but atleast we'll have a decent center that is really all we lack


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kaman makes me nervous. He is not much of a post player now, and won't be at 255 unless he adds some serious bulk.


----------

